# wanting to move to egypt



## asmaa_ahmed

I'm an american muslim & live in the USA. I have an egyptian fiance of 3 years which will marry this year  he lives in aswan. What all do I need to do to beable to live there with him once married as of I realy don't want to return back to the USA without him so would love to know what all I need to do & all I will need to have to beable to move there fine. Thanks for any help


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum

I am not sure what you are asking.. you title is wanting to move to Egypt but you say you dont want to return to the USA without him,
Are you wanting to take him to USA
Are you wanting to live in Egypt/


----------



## asmaa_ahmed

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> I am not sure what you are asking.. you title is wanting to move to Egypt but you say you dont want to return to the USA without him,
> Are you wanting to take him to USA
> Are you wanting to live in Egypt/


Hello there sorry to confuse you or any else reading this post from me I'm wanting to move to egypt he has stated to me he's not willing to be a guy to use there wife as a way to get the USA so if he's liveing in egypt I want to live there or any where he lives so again I will be moveing but like info on all I need to move from the USA to egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ok all clear now

You get married.. your husband takes you, your passport and your marriage papers to the appropriate office in his area and applies for a visa for you.. I do not think it is any harder than that.. however you should check the Egyptian embassy for visa details,


----------



## hyper_janice

asmaa_ahmed said:


> Hello there sorry to confuse you or any else reading this post from me I'm wanting to move to egypt he has stated to me he's not willing to be a guy to use there wife as a way to get the USA so if he's liveing in egypt I want to live there or any where he lives so again I will be moveing but like info on all I need to move from the USA to egypt.


I am an USA Citizen. My husband (Egyptian) and I married in the USA. He went back to Egypt to set up a home. When I arrived I was told I did not need a visa because WOMEN married to an Egyptian man can live in Egypt without one. At an airport in Chicago after a visit back home I was told that I needed a visa, but they looked up the rules for Egypt and found out they were wrong. YOU DO NOT NEED A VISA IF MARRIED IN THE USA. 

If you come to Egypt before marriage you will need a visa. When you marry do not get married without a contract or else you will not get child support if divorced, or have any rights for you or your children. 

Make sure your husband will be able to support you before you marry him. Life here can be very rough and if there is a consistent income it can make life bearable. In most cases if men marry here they have to pay a dowry to the bride, and verbal contracts between both people's families on who will provide what. Many young men can't marry because they don't have the means to provide for housing/living and most women won't leave their parents home without some kind of proof that they will be taken care of. 

BE CAREFUL> 



Life in Egypt is not easy. It is hot, so if you are coming from a region in the States that has cool weather you should ask your husband-to-be if he has an air conditioner. This may seem ridiculous now, but it is essential as you will go out of your mind from the constant heat. Right now we have hi temps of 104 - 105 for a week. 

Things are dangerous in Egypt for the past year. There are a lot of robbers and thieves so you must be prepared to be restricted in your mobility. You won't be able to go out and "go for a walk" by yourself.


----------



## anahuda

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH JANICE. PLEASE BE CAREFUL. i think your so inlove with your fiance which is very nice. 
i think janice is pertaining about the URFI MARRIAGE. that is the marriage here without any contract. they will just need two witnesses and he will ask u if can you marry him and you will say yes then you got married and you're fooled. so beware. 
getting visa is easy as 1.2.3 but living in egypt is very hard espcially if you're a foreigner. make sure that he can support you 100% unless u will work here but i dont know what is the available job for you in aswan. 
what does he do for a living anyway?
think tenthousand times so that you wont regret coming here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you are married to an Egyptian but do not hold an Egyptian passport then you need a residency visa. I posted a few weeks back about my friend who has been married for thirty years and only lived here with her husband had to once again prove she was married by taking her marriage papers to the maggama something she has not had to do for over twenty years.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Malak

I am married to an egyptian and all forigen partners must have a residency visa. If you are travelling in and out the country regularly, you dont need to go and get a residency visa. As long as you have a current stamp in your passport you are ok. When I travel I just show my marriage cert and they stamp and inital in my passport. I dont buy any visa stamp.
Never had an issue in 17 years and i travel for work every 2 months......

When you go to aswan, your husband will register you at the local mogamma/goverment office.
Aswan is beautiful and I wish you well in your new life.


----------



## MaidenScotland

simply.... unless you have an Egyptian passport you need a residency visa.. your husband will apply for it after your married.. it will not be denied so don't worry about it.


----------



## GM1

At the moment Aswan has temperatures in the 110s and in the night 80-90. In Aswan air conditioners of the type of an evaporative cooler are normally used. 

Weather Headlines - weather.com


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> If you are married to an Egyptian but do not hold an Egyptian passport then you need a residency visa. I posted a few weeks back about my friend who has been married for thirty years and only lived here with her husband had to once again prove she was married by taking her marriage papers to the maggama something she has not had to do for over twenty years.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I insist - YOU DO NOT NEED A RESIDENCY VISA. YOU DO NOT NEED A VISA IF YOU'RE A WOMAN AND MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN. WE HAVE HAD THIS DISCUSSION IN THE PAST AND ONE OF THE MALES WERE IRATE BECAUSE MALES MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN NEED ONE. I INSIST YO U ARE MISTAKEN.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> I insist - YOU DO NOT NEED A RESIDENCY VISA. YOU DO NOT NEED A VISA IF YOU'RE A WOMAN AND MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN. WE HAVE HAD THIS DISCUSSION IN THE PAST AND ONE OF THE MALES WERE IRATE BECAUSE MALES MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN NEED ONE. I INSIST YO U ARE MISTAKEN.




Please do not shout at me!! So if it is true then why do my friends who have been married for 30 plus years need one?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just phoned my friend... she has just been granted a 3 year residency visa in her British Passport.. been married to an Egyptian 32 years.


----------



## expatagogo

Wives of Egyptians do not require a visa to enter the country, however they MUST have a residency permit.


----------



## Malak

Hi janice,
then your one of the few and lucky ones if you or friend have managed not to have any visa.
From my experience and information from other women, they all have some sort of stamp/visa. Normally if I am stopped by police for checks etc.... I have to show passport and marriage certificate..... so some might say its better to be safe than sorry and have some stamp that shows yoru here and registered.


----------



## Malak

Also wanted to add it looks like a few of us have had different experiences regarding residency/visa stamps, and the offical process on it.... it seems to differ from time to time.


----------



## asmaa_ahmed

Thanks for all the info yet my fiance lives in aswan he has talked with me about liveing in another part of egypt or moveing to saudi for work so we shall see how this all goses.


----------



## hyper_janice

Malak said:


> Hi janice,
> then your one of the few and lucky ones if you or friend have managed not to have any visa.
> From my experience and information from other women, they all have some sort of stamp/visa. Normally if I am stopped by police for checks etc.... I have to show passport and marriage certificate..... so some might say its better to be safe than sorry and have some stamp that shows yoru here and registered.


I have never been stopped for a check by the police so never been asked for a stamp/visa. When I was charged falsely by my husband's X, the police never asked me for a stamp/visa/certificate. They only asked for my passport. 

Hubby is looking into this. I registered with the USA embassy so they know I'm here. Will let you know what he finds out.


----------



## expatagogo

hyper_janice said:


> I have never been stopped for a check by the police so never been asked for a stamp/visa. When I was charged falsely by my husband's X, the police never asked me for a stamp/visa/certificate. They only asked for my passport.
> 
> Hubby is looking into this. I registered with the USA embassy so they know I'm here. Will let you know what he finds out.


Is he going to ask at the "guwuzette" (immigration office)? That's where residency permits are issued. Honestly, this is one situation where I would insist on an answer directly from the authorities.


----------



## asmaa_ahmed

hyper_janice said:


> I have never been stopped for a check by the police so never been asked for a stamp/visa. When I was charged falsely by my husband's X, the police never asked me for a stamp/visa/certificate. They only asked for my passport.
> 
> Hubby is looking into this. I registered with the USA embassy so they know I'm here. Will let you know what he finds out.


Hi janice I was hopeing I could talk with you about some other thing & mabey try getting your help with the answers thanks for any help


----------



## GM1

If you want an Egyptian driver license you will need a residence visa.


----------



## GM1

If you want an Egyptian driver license you will need a residence visa.


----------



## Lanason

So it's not me that has an echo 

So it's not me that has an echo 

So it's not me that has an echo 

;-)


----------



## hyper_janice

asmaa_ahmed said:


> Hi janice I was hopeing I could talk with you about some other thing & mabey try getting your help with the answers thanks for any help


Sure thing. You can pm me with your phone number and I can call you on the phone with my magicjack if you think that would be easier than e-mailing. Sometimes tone inflection can make a world of difference in communications.


----------



## hurghadapat

expatagogo said:


> Wives of Egyptians do not require a visa to enter the country, however they MUST have a residency permit.


I have just checked this out with a friend who is married to an egyptian and has lived a long time in egypt....she informs me that it is not compulsary to have a residents visa but most do choose to get one also as you say they are not required to have an entry visa as it states in their passport that they are married to an egyptian...


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> I have just checked this out with a friend who is married to an egyptian and has lived a long time in egypt....she informs me that it is not compulsary to have a residents visa but most do choose to get one also as you say they are not required to have an entry visa as it states in their passport that they are married to an egyptian...




Then she must hold an Egyptian passport if it states she is married to an Egyptian.? and if you hold an Egyptian passport you do not need one.

quite simply visa matters are best taken up with the correct government department .


----------



## expatagogo

hurghadapat said:


> I have just checked this out with a friend who is married to an egyptian and has lived a long time in egypt....she informs me that it is not compulsary to have a residents visa but most do choose to get one also as you say they are not required to have an entry visa as it states in their passport that they are married to an egyptian...


Really, people, I've been through this and I have a passport full of stamps and hand-written notes to prove it.

A VISA gets you through the gate. A PERMIT gives you permission to stay inside of the gate.

1.) Women married to Egyptians can enter the country without paying the admission fee.

2.) A residency permit is required. Residency permits, just like the tourist visas, have expiration dates, and either they are renewed or someone is out of status - and if they don't fix that, they illegally present and _*vulnerable*_.

3.) The residency permit is where the work permission is noted. This also explains, to me anyway, why some foreign wives believe they are permitted to work; they quite likely don't have the stamp in their passport that states, in plain English, they can't. That's worrisome.

4.) Egypt has an immigration policy, just as it has immigration laws and rules. Sure, authorities may not knock on doors looking for out of status foreign wives in their spare time, but don't believe the laws/rules don't exist, because they do.

5.) There is no option to not pay the government for the stamps, because even if a foreign wife doesn't have her permits stamped into her passport, if/when she tries to leave the country, she will have to pay for all of the stamps she didn't get, as well as a fine. A foreign wife's Egyptian husband can't prevent her from leaving, but the government can and will.


----------



## asmaa_ahmed

hyper_janice said:


> Sure thing. You can pm me with your phone number and I can call you on the phone with my magicjack if you think that would be easier than e-mailing. Sometimes tone inflection can make a world of difference in communications.


Thanks janice I get around to pming you here soon to talk more with you.


----------



## Liralen

Just a side note to this.. the residency visa is required by most if not all banks in egypt if you want a joint account with your husband as well. No visa.. no account.


----------



## hurghadapat

Liralen said:


> Just a side note to this.. the residency visa is required by most if not all banks in egypt if you want a joint account with your husband as well. No visa.. no account.


Sorry but you don't need a residents visa to open a bank account....all you need is an extension of a tourist visa.....which is what most ex-pats who aren't on an ex-pats package have.


----------



## Liralen

hurghadapat said:


> Sorry but you don't need a residents visa to open a bank account....all you need is an extension of a tourist visa.....which is what most ex-pats who aren't on an ex-pats package have.


Apples and oranges...

I was not talking about opening "an" account. I did so (a personal account) on my extended tourist visa, as you stated.

When my 1 year tourist visa came time to expire, my husband was stuck in Alexandria, dealing with family business. When he returned we went to CIB, with the intent of "adding me" to his bank account. Making it a joint account. 

At that time, we were informed, that the visa was required before they could make the change to the account.

So regardless, my statement stands, no visa.. no joint account.

PS: Legal marriage.. done in Cairo properly.. authenticated, translated and registered.

On an added note.. when we went to get the visa redone, we asked for the spouse visa, but they refused, insisting that he sign a letter of guarantee, and only extended my tourist residency visa for another year. They said "next year" I could get a longer one. Hurghada can be a real pain when it comes to these things, I think it all depends on who you talk to, and what mood they are in.. lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

At the end of the day this is Egypt.. and it often seems the law is interpreted differently by each official you ask,


----------



## Liralen

Indeed.. all we can do is share our experiences of what "can" go wrong... and help each other figure out options for dealing with it.


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> Then she must hold an Egyptian passport if it states she is married to an Egyptian.? and if you hold an Egyptian passport you do not need one.
> 
> quite simply visa matters are best taken up with the correct government department .


You do not need an Egyptian passport either per immigration in Asher min Ramadan. My American passport states I am married to an Egyptian. The last time I entered Egypt they did not even ask to see the marriage certificate. I carry this in my purse with my passport as I have been asked for proof of marriage while vacationing in Egypt.


----------



## L.Seneb

Didn't have time to read every post so I hope I'm not repeating.

Do not come to marry. Come and spend some time in Egypt and find out what it is like to live here. Spend months not days then decide. Someone said it is not easy living in Egypt. I can tell you it's a nightmare  . In my humble opinion, you live in Egypt if you have to or insane. I'm the latter.


----------



## txlstewart

Take the time to read--is your time more valuable than ours? Everything you may need to know can be found here. 

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hyper_janice

Liralen said:


> Apples and oranges...
> 
> I was not talking about opening "an" account. I did so (a personal account) on my extended tourist visa, as you stated.
> 
> When my 1 year tourist visa came time to expire, my husband was stuck in Alexandria, dealing with family business. When he returned we went to CIB, with the intent of "adding me" to his bank account. Making it a joint account.
> 
> At that time, we were informed, that the visa was required before they could make the change to the account.
> 
> So regardless, my statement stands, no visa.. no joint account.
> 
> PS: Legal marriage.. done in Cairo properly.. authenticated, translated and registered.
> 
> On an added note.. when we went to get the visa redone, we asked for the spouse visa, but they refused, insisting that he sign a letter of guarantee, and only extended my tourist residency visa for another year. They said "next year" I could get a longer one. Hurghada can be a real pain when it comes to these things, I think it all depends on who you talk to, and what mood they are in.. lol


It definitely appears they are not following their own rules:

It states in the Egyptian Immigration website under types of Residence Permits / The 5 year Residence:

"This residence permit is valid for (5) renewable years and granted to the following categories :

Wives and widows of Egyptian husbands. "

It does not state after they have been married for a year. 

Sometimes to get your rights you must know the laws.


----------



## hurghadapat

hyper_janice said:


> It definitely appears they are not following their own rules:
> 
> It states in the Egyptian Immigration website under types of Residence Permits / The 5 year Residence:
> 
> "This residence permit is valid for (5) renewable years and granted to the following categories :
> 
> Wives and widows of Egyptian husbands. "
> 
> It does not state after they have been married for a year.
> 
> Sometimes to get your rights you must know the laws.


Don't forget you are in Egypt as well where the rules can change by the minute or even as to how much backsheesh you are willing to pay also Egypt makes its own problems by not clearly defining then sticking to to the rules.Don't think there will be anywhere else in the world where you can live in a country on an extended tourist visa either!!


----------



## Liralen

I am aware of what it says on the Immigration web site.. but honestly, we get a different story everytime we go, lol.

Next time I will print the page out.. and seriously push the issue.

Here is another one for you.. concerning the wife of an egyptian gaining citizenship here. When I first arrived, I was told that I had to wait until we were married 2 years, THEN file the paperwork. Now, just a few days away from 2 years.. I find that you file the paperwork first, then its approved after (you remain) married for 2 years. *serious sigh of frustration*

*waves to hurghadapat from well.. hurghada!*


----------



## hurghadapat

Liralen said:


> I am aware of what it says on the Immigration web site.. but honestly, we get a different story everytime we go, lol.
> 
> Next time I will print the page out.. and seriously push the issue.
> 
> Here is another one for you.. concerning the wife of an egyptian gaining citizenship here. When I first arrived, I was told that I had to wait until we were married 2 years, THEN file the paperwork. Now, just a few days away from 2 years.. I find that you file the paperwork first, then its approved after (you remain) married for 2 years. *serious sigh of frustration*
> 
> *waves to hurghadapat from well.. hurghada!*


Just as a matter of interest....what exactly do you see are the advantages of taking egyptian citizenship.:confused2:


----------

